# Final Raffle Prize List for Ryley's Run!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's an amazing list you've got there.....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

After winning a guitar last year, I am going to try for a second. I have two sons....I owe my youngest one now.

What a fantastic list Donna. Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok this time Im gunna win something....... Great prizes Donna...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for working so hard to get these prizes, Donna. Not everyone puts this much work into something as you have. It is very much appreciated. I brought a short list with me to Easter lunch today and my family was doing the ooo's and aaaa's.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

My son, who has five guitars now, would give his eye teeth for a signed one!! He's not a country music fan, but would love one no matter who it came from. Bon Jovi would be good!!


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

AWESOME!

I don't think I'll have any trouble selling raffle tickets for prizes like this!


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

absolutely wonderful. We are going to do a benefit/rescue dog show this year for our rescue. We are so excited. How do I buy raffle tickets for yours?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That is absolutely awesome!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Kirby'sMom said:


> My son, who has five guitars now, would give his eye teeth for a signed one!! He's not a country music fan, but would love one no matter who it came from. Bon Jovi would be good!!


My youngest offered to buy it! LOL Told him he has to buy tickets. He groaned.:uhoh:


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

How much are the raffle tickets?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kirby'sMom said:


> How much are the raffle tickets?


They are five dollars a piece and three for ten dollars. They go on sale two weeks from today and you can get them from Kim.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sholley said:


> absolutely wonderful. We are going to do a benefit/rescue dog show this year for our rescue. We are so excited. How do I buy raffle tickets for yours?


You can get the raffle tickets from Kim in two weeks when they go on sale. She is in charge of the tickets.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Do you have to be American? I'm just thinking , most of those prizes are American things so it'd probably be kinda silly to buy a raffle ticket.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Do you have to be American? I'm just thinking , most of those prizes are American things so it'd probably be kinda silly to buy a raffle ticket.


Noooo ... you don't have to be American to enjoy the music of some of the artists that have signed guitars and such. Plus ... even if you don't win ... the money spent on raffle tickets is going to SUCH a great cause!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Holy Moly! That is quite a list of wonderful prizes!! I will be buying some for sure!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

flamingo_sandy said:


> Noooo ... you don't have to be American to enjoy the music of some of the artists that have signed guitars and such. Plus ... even if you don't win ... the money spent on raffle tickets is going to SUCH a great cause!


Even if you're not interested in those musicians, can you imagine what some of those items could sell for on eBay?


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Even if you're not interested in those musicians, can you imagine what some of those items could sell for on eBay?


If I were to win one, I would take it to the Humane Society where I spend my volunteer hours and raffle it there. That way one item will help TWO animal welfare groups!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

flamingo_sandy said:


> If I were to win one, I would take it to the Humane Society where I spend my volunteer hours and raffle it there. That way one item will help TWO animal welfare groups!


Well, there's several items on that list that my kids would LOVE! And some that I would love....


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Well, there's several items on that list that my kids would LOVE! And some that I would love....


Yep, when Donna's at the wheel, the prize truck is always full of awesome things!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Great list! Thanks for posting it. There are a number of items on the list that I would love to win.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Even the tickets to the Patriots / Jets game could be sold for some good money. It is impossible to get tickets to any of the games.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

flamingo_sandy said:


> Noooo ... you don't have to be American to enjoy the music of some of the artists that have signed guitars and such. Plus ... even if you don't win ... the money spent on raffle tickets is going to SUCH a great cause!


I hate country music....lol.

I know the money is going to a good cause... is there going to be a donation link at some point? Or is there one already that I missed?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> Even the tickets to the Patriots / Jets game could be sold for some good money. It is impossible to get tickets to any of the games.


The tickets are being donated by a season ticket holder and they are on the first level. Not quite sure where but they are like ten or eleven rows back and NOT in the endzone. So they seem to be pretty good seats.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I hate country music....lol.
> 
> I know the money is going to a good cause... is there going to be a donation link at some point? Or is there one already that I missed?



Even if you dont like country music, there are other items including Drs. Foster&Smith gift certificates, Dog Fancy Magazine Subscriptions and some other items from pet companies that will be raffled off and a member on this board is going to do a portrait of Ryley that will be matted and framed and raffled off as well. I have seen her work and its wonderful and it will be a wonderful keepsake from the event. Just as the quilt will be, so will this.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Even if you're not interested in those musicians, can you imagine what some of those items could sell for on eBay?


Even though I have no control over what people do with the items after they win them, I would hope that no one would sell them on ebay. I would rather buy them back and use it for another fund raiser. One of the reasons I am able to obtain so many items is because they know what they are for and that I am not selling them on ebay. So if anyone buys a ticket and wins and wants to sell that item on ebay, please let me know before you do.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Great list of goodies! I need to buy some tickets...my dad and brother collect and sell sports cards and memorabilia - I see some Christmas gifts in the midst!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Great list of goodies! I need to buy some tickets...my dad and brother collect and sell sports cards and memorabilia - I see some Christmas gifts in the midst!!!


Actually Lisa, I am sending a few things your way to Suzanne. Some sports items and a musical item to be used for one of your fundraisers. So hopefully you will have a few shots at getting some early Christmas shopping done.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pretty sad to win a gift and turn around and sell it for money........


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Actually Lisa, I am sending a few things your way to Suzanne. Some sports items and a musical item to be used for one of your fundraisers. So hopefully you will have a few shots at getting some early Christmas shopping done.


 
Oh SUPER!!! Did Suzanne connect with you?? My dad would be so surprised if his completely sports-allergic daughter gives him some nifty gift like one of those!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Oh SUPER!!! Did Suzanne connect with you?? My dad would be so surprised if his completely sports-allergic daughter gives him some nifty gift like one of those!


Yes she did. Oh I am sure he would be thrilled. LOL!!! Especially since you are so allergic. That is just too funny:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Yes she did. Oh I am sure he would be thrilled. LOL!!! Especially since you are so allergic. That is just too funny:


Tennis and golf....those are the only sports this gal can get into. Tennis is my favorite.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh...if it's a guitar or a signed item, contact me! LOL...

Lisa, let me know when Sunshine has their raffle. I didn't win in the last one, but I know the money went to a great cause.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna,

Will you update this for me???? Please....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Donna,
> 
> Will you update this for me???? Please....


Kim, other than the BJ signed guitar, the list is updated as much as its going to get on page one. Thanks


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL......by the time you get done, it will be more than one page! Too funny. You came out of nowhere! :uhoh: I'm getting silly...sorry for rambling folks.


----------

